# Scenic Cement



## dee.and.dude (Oct 9, 2016)

Just wondering how many out there use it, and if is as good as they say. Or is there a cheaper alternative for a matte finish.

Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have used Scenic Cement, a similar product by Micro Mark and I have made my own by diluting Elmer's glue (33% glue, 67% water) and adding a drop or two of dish detergent. They all work fine to glue down ballast and ground cover.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

This probably should have gone in another area so more will see it.

I use Liquitex (usually) Matte Medium, diluted with 4 parts water to 1 part Matte Medium, with 2 drops of dishwashing liquid per cup of solution added to break the surface tension. I mix it and let it settle for about 48 hours. This allows the talc (which is added to the Matte Medium as a dulling agent) to settle out. I can then decant the liquid and discard the talc sludge.

I prefer matte medium because since it's designed as an extender for acrylic paints, it is absolutely clear, somewhat flexible when dry, and above all never yellows or gets brittle. Matte medium is expensive (although cheaper than Scenic Cement, once diluted), but since you dilute it, a big bottle makes an awful lot of adhesive.

BTW, my understanding is that Scenic Cement IS diluted matte medium.


----------



## dee.and.dude (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the great advice. Don't have Elmers here, but was thinking along the lines of Modge Podge, which we have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*anchoring/setting/fixing in place scenery material.*

A white water based glue should be cheaper than modpodge.
Good luck with that there!
Regards,tr1


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

dee.and.dude said:


> Thanks for the great advice. Don't have Elmers here, but was thinking along the lines of Modge Podge, which we have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used Mod Podge Matte with very good results.
I did not use dish detergent in the mixture, I used a separate sprayer with a 4/1 water/alcohol mix to wet the earth/grass and break the surface tension.

The only issue I did have was the standard/generic spray bottles clogging and the trigger sticking.
The chemical spray bottles from Autozone worked very well and did not clog or stick.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NAJ said:


> I used Mod Podge Matte with very good results.
> I did not use dish detergent in the mixture, I used a separate sprayer with a 4/1 water/alcohol mix to wet the earth/grass and break the surface tension.
> 
> The only issue I did have was the standard/generic spray bottles clogging and the trigger sticking.
> The chemical spray bottles from Autozone worked very well and did not clog or stick.


I prewet with an alcohol solution as well (although mine is 35% -- the 70% drug store stuff diluted 50/50 with water). The liquid detergent still helps.

And I use an old glue bottle (similar to an extruded plastic condiment bottle) to dribble the matte medium solution. I've never had good luck with spraying -- it blows stuff around makes holes in the ground cover. And it goes everywhere, including lots of places I don't want it.


----------

